
The regional phenomenon of tarantism: tarantula-bitten women cured by dance - pepys
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-tarantula-possessed-women-who-could-only-be-cured-by-dance
======
stefantalpalaru
There were no actual spider bites involved. It was a socially accepted way to
externalize one's pain through hysterics and be healed through a form of
exorcism. People who saw benefits from the ritual tended to repeat it the next
year.

------
dbof
I am actually quite impressed that this is on HN. I am from the place where
this dance is practiced, and it is a cultural highlight there. Most lyrics
describe a physical pain and the willingness to dance to get the pain off. And
as someone who likes to dance to this kind of music, I can tell you: It works!
The most popular songs are called "pizzica" and often talk about love.

------
wslh
Side topic: don't miss the Notte della Taranta music festival:
[https://youtu.be/PgFOf73Z088](https://youtu.be/PgFOf73Z088)

------
murbard2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture-
bound_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture-bound_syndrome)

------
jeffehobbs
This seems like bullshit, tbh.

~~~
lifeformed
You should read the article, it talks about the causes.

